# gibts was schnelleres wie eclipse?



## dTP (13. Nov 2004)

Hallo
also die Sache ist die...
Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit Eclipse auf meinem ibook,
nun da ich nur 256mb ram habe und mir nicht mehr leisten kann  :roll: 
bitte ich hier um eine Spende.
nein scherz   8) 
also ich frage mich ob die anderen editoren wie JBuilder oder so,
vieleicht etwas schneller sind
Eclipse arbeitet EXTREM langsam
alleine das starten des Programmes dauert 30-40 sekunden,
hat vieleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit diversen Entwicklungsumgebungen,
und deren geschwindigkeit
würde mich über ein paar Infos freun

Schöne Grüße von dTP


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2004)

oh nein - hoffe das tritt keine lawine los...

meines wissens z.b ist GEL sehr schnell, ist aber nur für windows und nicht so mächtig wie z.b. eclipse... (such bei google wg link)

am besten - aus anderen Diskussionen bekannt - ist noch Notepad - der lädt fix (oder VI  )

<offtopic>ich versteh nich warum man heutzutage keine 30 sek mehr hat um ein programm starten zu lassen....</offtopic>

EDIT: außerdem heißt das schneller *als* !!!!

EDIT2: ich glaub ich bau in allen meinen Programmen ein, dass es erstmal 1 Minute warten, bevor etwas angezeigt wird


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Nov 2004)

Sorry aber: Oh nö  :?
[edit]


> <offtopic>ich versteh nich warum man heutzutage keine 30 sek mehr hat um ein programm starten zu lassen....</offtopic>


Weil es kein Spiel ist, nur dort nimmt man so etwas in kauf .


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2004)

Ähm *räusper*, für Links rund um Java gibts doch die JLiB - Java Link Base, (links oben). Wer braucht da noch Google? :wink:


----------



## Reality (13. Nov 2004)

JBuilder braucht zwar auch etwas zum Laden, aber beim Arbeiten ist er sehr fix und schneller als eclipse, wie ich feststellen konnte.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## dTP (13. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <offtopic>ich versteh nich warum man heutzutage keine 30 sek mehr hat um ein programm starten zu lassen....</offtopic>


Zeit ist Geld und Geld hab ich keins (Wie schon erwähnt)
es geht ja nicht nur ums starten, eclipse ist allgemein sehr zäh...


			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: außerdem heißt das schneller *als* !!!!


nein tut es nicht,
nach *schneller sind.* war/ist der Satz aus.


----------



## Roar (13. Nov 2004)

er meinte wohl im titel: "schnelleres wie eclipse" <- das heißt als eclipse.


----------



## dTP (13. Nov 2004)

ach so..  :roll:


----------

